
ESA LEO satellite forced to manouver avoid collision /w SpaceX constellation Sat - throwaway2048
https://twitter.com/esaoperations/status/1168534065118679042
======
sctb
Comments moved to
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20861508](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20861508).

